# Emergency kidding phone numbers



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Kidding season seems to be underway. Alot of members are new to kidding and I would like to offer my phone number out to anyone who finds themselves in a kidding emergency that needs a calm voice to take them trough getting a kid out. Put this number either in your phone or in your kidding box. If anyone else want to post their contact info and when they can be called on for help please do so. When an emergency happens there isnt time to come online and see if someone knows what to do.

Teresa Robbins- 615-289-4418 - Central time zone - available from 5am to 9pm - I have too much experience with getting malpositioned kids out and all have lived. I am no expert but willing to help.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

How kind of you! This being my first year to raise goats, I have learned alot so far just from reading the posts here. But, I will put your number in my phone and pray I don't have to use it, THANK YOU! Di


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Teresa.It's in my phone although I hope I never have to use it.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Great idea! Thanks, since I buying a bred doe it will help to ease my mind. I just hope I don't need it! :wink:


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

In case Teresa is not available or it is during the night, http://www.goatworld.com/911/ has a list of people willing to help out in emergencies for their area. They are listed by state and country (yep, have some other countries).

Thanks, Teresa, I've never repositioned. I believe Brad has with cattle, but no doubt my hands will be the ones going in since they are smaller.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am just not feeling right about putting my number on the open forum - if you would like it feel free to pm me and I will happily give you my number to assist in emergencies.

I have kidded large dairy breeds for years and the minis for going on 3 years now. I have repositioned kids a couple times - including breach and 2 at once. I have assisted in other ways many times.

again just pm me for my number.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

I am usually available 24/7. You are welcome to call me in the middle of the night as I am usually up anyways! home 209-772-7510 and my cell 209-753-8360. Lots of experience getting malpositioned babies, too big of babies and mommas tht dont want to push! thanks, rachel

[Edit by admin - this member no longer raises goats and has since moved to a new home.]


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Rachel, I wrote your number down and put it in my kidding kit. Just know I may call you in the middle of the night sometime, with a kidding emergency! :ZZZ: Thanks!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to see some more people willing to help out during kiddings. :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I would, but I only have two kiddings under my belt lol. :shocked:


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

Shelly Lienemann-Vantine (308) 225-2814, (308) 430-5124, or (308) 247-2620 

24/7/365


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

THANK YOU !! THANK YOU !! THANK YOU !!

I hope I won't have to call but it is nice to know someone is there if I do!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am willing to help out if anyone needs it. I haven't been through a ton of kidding's, but I have had to assist a few. Available whenever. I'm almost always up. :coffee2: 
978-870-3769

If I don't answer then leave a message and I will call back. :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison Spacek 509.499.5828 cell 

You can call anytime - but mostly 5am - 9pm PST m-f and 9am-9pm PST I always have my phone connected to my hip - as DH likes to say! 

But seriously you can call at anytime and if you get my machine - leave a message. If I don't recognize the number, I don't answer, but I will listen to the message and call you right back!!!!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I was just wondering if any of these offers are still good?? I have 3-4 FF due this year and its my first year breeding. Maddie is due any day, with day 145 being the 28th. And my vet isn't always the best at getting back me, he thinks I know alot about my animals. Anyway I will gladly share my cell number so that you know whos calling :shades: Just Pm me. Thanks Cathy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Cathy I pmed you my number


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Dobie - 

This thread was started yesterday 1/25/09 - so yes - it is still good!!!

Stacey, what do you think of making a sticky for the numbers so that I can list everyone who wants to participate in an easy to find list instead of the thread. Then when someone wants theirs taken off, we can delete it from the list??? Let me know and I can do it at work tomorrow!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry I must have mis read it looked like it was started about a year ago that why I wondered if the numbers were still good. My fault  Cathy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

no problem Cathy!

I figure - my phone number is on my website - so might as well have it out for everyone! :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> Dobie -
> 
> This thread was started yesterday 1/25/09 - so yes - it is still good!!!
> 
> Stacey, what do you think of making a sticky for the numbers so that I can list everyone who wants to participate in an easy to find list instead of the thread. Then when someone wants theirs taken off, we can delete it from the list??? Let me know and I can do it at work tomorrow!


actually Alison this is a sticky already, trob1 started it back on Feb 16, 2008 :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh creep - I thought it was just started - my bad......

What about a something like the breeding list where we can add it as a quick reference - instead of all the communication to search through - do you know what I mean?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison I think that is a GREAT idea! :hi5: It would really help the members out ALOT I think! Oh, and what if it were a global sticky! That would be awesome! I did an example so everyone could see what they thought (hope that was ok  :greengrin: )... of course this is your MARVELOUS idea Allison so change ANYTHING you like or you can always delete this one and make your own :shrug: I just understand things better with a visual :shades: So let me know what you think about it and if this is what you were talking about :shrug: Also, if you like it and think it should remain as a Global Thread then you can PM these people to see if they would still like their info to be on the list:

trob1
getchagoat (Julie)
sixshooterfarm
QualityCaprine

The only ones that I added to the list are you and RunAround because the other posts were so old that I thought it might be good to ask if they still wanted their info listed before adding them :greengrin: Here is the link to the Global Thread I started as a test dumby to see if that is what you were talking about (once again I hope that was ok :? ):

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=6820&p=85540#p85540

Let me know! :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

The best way to get a hold of me is probably through IM or Skype though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi - 

Thank you for jumping on this for me. I know that you know that I am trying to balance school, work, and the ranch right now and having a bit of a difficult time! :hi5: You are a lifesaver.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

No prob! :thumb: I am here for ya anytime :hi5: I am glad you are happy! I didn't want you to think that I was "stealing" your idea or anything... I just do better with visuals and I knew that you had been SWAMPED with school work and work work... so I thought I could help out!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Well if I am work I can give the phone to my boss or help anyoen in any way. Jsut went though our kidding season. Well we got 3 more to go but they never really have any problems. My boss knows a lot but what she dose nto know we can call another person 724-841-9622 That is my cell and I have it on at all times! And BTW I am Ann and my boss is Debbie


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Anyone can call me when they need anything.

719-440-1623 is my cell or in the evenings if I do not answer my cell then my home is 719-749-0195. I figured they are on my web site and I am in the phone book so it is fine. 

If I do not answer the cell please leave a message. I will get back to you. i just get so darn many sales cr** that I do not always answer it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz
Eastern Time
724-354-3702 I work til 2pm so if you truly have an emergency, I hope I will still be able to help.
Please if possible, no calls after 9 pm as DH gets up as early as I do at 4am


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

This post has brought tears to my eyes. I don't have any goats that I breed just 4 wethers and 1 ornery doe but to know that all of you would give out your home phone numbers and cell phones to other goat people just makes me feel so good. I hope that you don't have to use them but it is so good to know that if you run into problems with kidding there is someone to call.
Deena


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

deenak- that is very sweet of you to say! And the new listing is for ANY emergencies... so if anyone has a major problem that they need help with IMEDIATELY they can use the phone list as well.

Just to let everyone know... we have created a "Kidding & Help Support Lines" thread that can be viewed at the top of EVERY section of the forum! The phone numbers are divided up by time zone. I will be printing out a copy to go in my Kidding Kit incase anything comes up and I am not near a computer :wink: Here is the link to the thread:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=6820

There is information on there about getting your contact info added if anyone wants to give it out! I hope it helps people! Allison really had a GREAT idea with the quick reference thing :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

deenak - I can only speak for myself, but whatever I can do I am more then willing to help. I might not be the "most" experienced, but I can try!!! :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree...I've had just one horrible experience with a birth, but it really would have helped me out to have another goat person to be able to talk with during that stressful time....an it may have even saved the doelings as well as their mom. I am just offering what I can....an ear to beat and a comforting voice to help ease the stress. :hug:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I too want to thank you all for offering to be there. As much as I would love to talk to you all I am hoping I don't need to. With all the bad luck I am hoping that kidding goes well. ray: Thanks again Cathy


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I have been e-mailing people, etc. in goat situations before and have talked on the phone with people just getting into goats too.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd offer to help but I really think I'd be less help than anything. I mean I don't keep the phone in the bedroom at night and due to hubby's early rising for work, we end up going to be kind of early, unless we have a kidding due ourselves. I wish I could be more helpful to more people though. I'm online off and on throughout the day but it seems whenever there's a real issue for someone I'm not here. :shrug:


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice you all to put your numbers out as an emergency support line. I'll put them in our kidding tool box. Thank goodness our vet has a 24 hr. emergency # we used one time and she called back with in 5min.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a lot of the numbers maybe old -- so you should check with the individuals first.


----------

